# Butterfly Head Protection - Steel Helmet With Touch Sensor



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey shooters!

i have ordered this steel helmet more than 6 Month ago and now it is readdy for some first tests









i made a touch sensor at the side, now i feel my normaly aiming point on my skin. thats needed for accuracy.

http://i30.servimg.c...7/61/helm10.jpg

made some first tests, about 100 shot with heavy bands, and i am really happy with this helmet! give me a save feeling with heavy bands.

now i have to do a paint job on the helmet! any idea from you will be great!
i think about yellow? and some words in Black like Tobse, Fistgripshooting, Butterfly and so on...not sure... let me know your paint idea for this helmet









i will made a vid in the next few weeks or so...

Tobias


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

dude !!! that is sweet !!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

If you like the idea of the names; in a creative way put all the names on the helmet. In different size, style and color fonts at different angles. Not in a list. With a light (muted/washed out) background picture of a slingshot being shot. Or some other picture/cartoon of slingshot related subject as the background.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

You could get all patriotic with german flag or flag colours...


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

i love the helmet! months back during my first day of butterfly shooting, I almost blasted my ear off! 
when i shoot it now, there is no cheek contact point! I also can't hit a darn thing but I love the speed!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

with that style of shooting , you may as well put a big target on the back of the helmet .


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

MAGNETO? SUPER DAVE?
I think you should let it gleam. No paint, just a high polish and some lettering spelling out your name. TOBIAS.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Geez, have to love that helmet, right out of a Marvel comic book. Captain Slick, that works for me ... " OK, I'm gonna give you guys a chance, run for it, I'll count to 75 before I shoot."


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I,m thinking a bright safety neon orange color!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i think that it would look better if it was just buffed to a shine.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for your usefull tips!
i don´t like this medival look so much, i looking more to a sporty design.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Steel helmet? Great idea and it eliminates the need for a tin foil hat. Not insinuating anything here, but anybody shooting full butterfly at 100 joules probably needs both.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm with Henry on this.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*You look Alien, but it's a good look for you. *


----------

